# Asus Sabertooth 990FX Lüftersteuerung Problem  AI Suite II



## Stormtroop93 (18. Dezember 2012)

*Asus Sabertooth 990FX Lüftersteuerung Problem  AI Suite II*

Hallöchen 

habe folgende Hardware mit folgendem Problem 

Hardware:
Phenom II x4 965BE (Standart Takt)
*Asus Sabertooth 990FX*
Asus DC2 HD 7870
Corsair Vengeance 8GB
*Corsair Hydro H60*

Die Problemhardware ist Fett.

Problem:
Habe den Hydro H60 Lüfter wie lt beschreibung montiert. So nun habe ich die Kabel einmal der Pumpe und des Lüfters angeschlossen.
Die der Pumpe auf den Anschluss des Mobos "CPU Fan".(heißt glaub ich so) Und die des Lüfters auf den Anschluss "CPU Opt."
Nun wollte ich in der AI Suite II die Lüfter beobachten wie viel rpm es hat usw. Leider verstehe ich es nicht ganz. Ich glaube die CPU wird der Lüfter und die Pumpe zusammengefasst? Stimmt das?

möchte ja die Pumpe auf max laufen lassen. Und die Lüftung so niedrig wie möglich (sie ist recht laut) wie stelle ich es mit der AI Suite II ein?`

Muss ich den Lüfter Hardware technisch auf einen der 4 Fan Anschlüsse des Mobos anschliesen? Oder passt es doch auf den Opt. anschluss?

Hoffe man versteht was ich will


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich kenn mich mit WaKü nicht aus, dachte an sich, dass man die Sachen ans Netzteil anschließen würde ^^  aber wenn es per Pins-STecker geht, würd ich es eher umgekehrt machen: die Pumpe an "Opt", so dass die immer 12V bekommt, also maximalen Strom. Und den Lüfter an den 4Pin-"Fan"-Anschluss, der nämlich je nach dem, was das Board für eine CPU-Temp misst, schneller oder weniger schnell dreht. 

"Passen" würde aber beides, bei 4Pin wird halt der Strom geregelt (weniger oder mehr), sofern der angeschlossene Lüfter auch 4Pins hat, und bei 3Pin fließt immer 100%.


----------



## Stormtroop93 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

die pumpe hat 3 Pins der lüfter hat 4 Pins. 
Also müsste die pumpe immer auf max laufen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Genau. Aber der Lüfter kann halt nur dann reguliert laufen, wenn er an einem 4Pin-Anschluss ist, und der vom CPU-FAN ist normalerweise immer 4Pin


----------



## Stormtroop93 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich tausche mal die anschlüsse vielleicht gefällt mir das ganze dann besser 


Gibt es ein schöneres Programm zur lüftersteuerung als das originale von Asus? die rpm Anzahlen passen teilweise überhaupt garnicht.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2012)

Vlt Speedfan. Aber was meinst Du mit "rpm Anzahlen passen nicht" ?


----------



## Stormtroop93 (19. Dezember 2012)

Habe lüfter eingebaut die als max 900rpm haben. Angezeigt wird mir aber dass sie mit entweder 7500 oder 5000 rpm laufen. in Speedfan wurde mir mal 680000000 rpm angezeigt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut, das kann sein. Aber an sich ist es doch egal: man stellt die Lüfter einfach so ein, dass sie nicht stören und die Temp nicht zu hoch wird 

Vor allem von der Pumpe könnte natürlich "unsinn" kommen


ach so: Boardtreiber sind aber aktuell?


----------



## Stormtroop93 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja habe die aktuellen treiber auf dem Board und neuste bios version usw.


----------



## Stormtroop93 (20. Dezember 2012)

Achmann der originallüfter ist soo laut.  kann mir jemand einen guten CPU lüfter empfehlen? preis theoretisch egal.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Also, ich hab fast das Gefühl, dass Du Dir lieber nen normalen Kühler hättest kaufen sollen   allein dass der CPULüfter lauter ist als Deine Gehäuselüfter ist schon ungewöhnlich. Oder geht es nur um hohe Last bei der CPU? Oder Du bist sehr sehr sehr empfindlich ^^


Ich selber hab mir vor kurzem einen Akasa Apache 120mm bei caseking geholt, der ist echt viel leiser als der Lüfter, der bei meinem Dark Knight-CPUKühler dabei und bei Last deutlich lauter als meine Gehäuselüfter war.


----------



## Stormtroop93 (20. Dezember 2012)

Im Idle ist der lüfter schon sehr laut. Habe im Idle 37°C hatte vorher 45 also von den temps um 8 grad runter nur. Habe aber schon gehört das der lüfter vom corsair hydro sehr laut sein soll. UND ja ich bin da etwas empfindlich .

Hab keine ahnung was für temps ich hätte haben müssen mit der kühllösung. muss aber noch bisschen rumprobieren mit der blasrichtung der lüfter usw.


----------

